# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  χρονοδιακοπτης εντολης

## pavlikas

γεια σας 
θα ηθελα ενα σχεδιο για χρονοδιακοπτη εντολης 
θελω να ερχεται ενα σημα 12+ στιγμιαια σε ενα κυκλωμα και αυτο αμεσα να μου κλεινει ενα ρελε και να το κραταει κλειστο στο χρονο που θα ορισω εγω
με ενδιαφερει περιπου 2 λεπτα

----------


## kalarakis

Τα βασικά : ρελέ και χρονικό από καταστημα ηλετρολογικού υλικού.
δώσε μας περισσότερες λεπτομέριες , φορτίο τάσαη φορτίου κτλ
ενα απλό σκίτσο θα βοηθούσε για ποιο συγκεκριμενη απάντηση.

----------


## pavlikas

φιλε μου καλαρακι 
θελω μια πλακετα π.χ. σαν αυτή που είναι στης εξωτερικες σειρήνες συναγερμών δηλ να τροφοδοτειται από 12v dc να εχει ένα ρελε για να βαλουμε ότι θελουμε
και να οπλιζει όταν παρουμε στιγμιαιο σημα και να κραταει περιπου 2 λεπτα
θα προσπαθήσω να φτιξω ένα σκιτσο

----------


## georgekem

Καλησπέρα Πάυλο,

Θεωρώ πως οι πλακέτες των συνδέσμων, είναι αυτό που χρειάζεσαι!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-12V-Multi...4yZ_yBZs9NcFEQ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-12-24V-Mul...u8HKmNLzeq_bng

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## pavlikas

καλησπέρα φιλε μου γιωργο και σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια σου 
αυτό ακριβως εψαχνα!!!!!
ένα προβληματακι δεν μπορω να αγορασω από ebay 
μιλησα πριν με να φιλαρακι και μου ειπε για μια ιδια πλακετα από ένα μαγαζι στο περιστερι PGM και το εχει χονδρικη στα 16.8ευρω

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Χρησιμοποίησε  αυτόματο  κλιμακοστάσιου.
  Του  δίνεις  εντολή  και  παραμένει  οπλισμένος  στο  χρόνο  που  θέλεις.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ίσως σου κάνει αυτό
http://www.smartkit.gr/1-to-6-min-supertimer.html

----------


## FILMAN

> Ίσως σου κάνει αυτό
> http://www.smartkit.gr/1-to-6-min-supertimer.html



Τέλειο. Super timer είναι γιατί δεν έχει δίοδο παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ, αν την είχε θα ήταν ένα απλό timer.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Κάνουν οικονομία υλικών, δύσκολοι καιροί :Smile:

----------

